# What is the difference between Milwaukee's V18 products and their new M18 products?



## Pianist93 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi,
I was just wondering if anyone knew what the difference between Milwaukee's V18 products and their M18 products is? The M18 seem to be just a little bit cheaper, but they're still too expensive for the household consumer. What's the difference???:blink:
Thanks!
-Pianist


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Maybe it's the battery?*

In every day life, the batteries drive Milwaukee’s new line of V28™ cordless tools that includes a portable band saw, impact wrench, Sawzall® reciprocating saw, circular saw and hammer-drill. V28™ users can expect up to 40-50% more power and up to twice the run time when compared with 18-volt NiCd batteries.

Milwaukee will introduce a V18™ 18-volt Li-ion tool system later this summer that will retrofit on existing Milwaukee 18-volt NiCd cordless tools.

*Milwaukee LITHIUM-ION Battery* 
Milwaukee is the leader in LITHIUM-ION technology, launching the first Li-Ion System in 2005 and the first backward compatible Li-Ion in 2006. Perfecting the formula in 2008, Milwaukee's LITHIUM-ION batteries are 65% lighter, 50% smaller and store more than 30% more power than "compact" NiCd batteries. They also feature a Fuel Gauge that lets you know when to recharge, reducing downtime.
Select M18 models feature the 18V XC High Capacity LITHIUM-ION Battery Pack that offers increased run-time with 40% less weight than an 18V NiCd battery. Featuring Milwaukee's Digital Power Management to help ensure optimal battery life and run-time, the 18V XC High Capacity LITHIUM-ION Battery Pack protects the battery and tool during the toughest jobsite application.
To combat on-site problems like bent/broken terminals, damaged clips and broken welds caused by use and abuse, Milwaukee LITHIUM-ION batteries are equipped with recessed terminals, slide pack dual clips and over-molded housing, and integrated welded frame and cell separators.
The M retrofits, the V is dedicated...apparently?
bill:blink:


----------

